# Reason @ Mythos007



## AKM<2b> (20. Februar 2002)

ein engagierter Reason Nutzer... Juhuuuuu.

Willste ab heute mein bester Freund sein...
Ich hab ja schon drauf gewartet, dass sich endlich mal wer damit beschäftigt...
Und mir überlegt ob ich mal einige Tutorials schreibe. Allerdings interresiert das ja keinen.. noch nicht.
Aber wir könnten ja mal die Reason - Alliance starten.
Wär cool wenn du mal einige deiner Werke postetst und mal deinen Senf zum Thema abgibst...

Schissi sagt 2b

//edit
boah fett ich hab meinen ersten goldenen Stern.
//


----------



## Mythos007 (20. Februar 2002)

Challz zusammen, chellaz AKM<2b>,

Supi, also ich werde gleich wenn ich aus der Arbeit
komme meine Werke mal zusammen suchen ...

Hast du vielleicht schon ein Paar stücke von Dir
die ich mir mal anhören könnte ???

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: Auf eine Reason Zusammenarbeit


----------



## AKM<2b> (20. Februar 2002)

*naja*

also ich habe die letzten 4 monate damit zugebracht reason in seiner komplexität zu verstehen...
deshalb sind bis jetzt nur testloops rausgekommen.
ich hätte da einige lieder die ich vorher mit fruityloops gemacht habe.
hier der entsprechende Link 

Was für musik machst du denn so (stil)...Bin schon gespannt wie hölle.

Wir müssten dann mal die Admins fragen ob die noch ein Forum für Sound-Tuts eröffnen... aber erstmal müssten wir tuts machen..
Ich melde mich freiwillig für Tutorials zur Bedienung und Einstellungen von Subtractor, Dr.Rex + Recycle und NN19...

Tschö sagt 2b


----------

